
Precision FDA: FDA launches community platform for NGS assay evaluation - michaelmachine
https://precision.fda.gov/
======
cknoxrun
Very cool! This is very much needed, I hope it takes off. Open, iterative
approach, using open source tools, and early beta with clear objectives, this
isn't the FDA I'm used to.

They seem to have taken the concept of forking apps from Github, but it's
strange the open/public apps wouldn't just integrate github into the backend.

